# Have they fixed S1's biggest UI issue?



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

(For me anyway, YMMV)

On an S1, when you go into the information screen for a recording, you can't modify the season pass which made it, view other showing in the same series or set up an SP if it was a one-off recording or suggestion.

Have they corrected this glaring omission?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Given that you can't get one and don't want one anyway, why do you care?  Are you hoping the answer is "no" just so you can feel superior and gloat some more?

Well, once again (as with the last time you said it didn't have some feature or other) the answer is, yes they have.


----------



## kmusgrave (Oct 13, 2000)

cwaring said:


> Given that you can't get one and don't want one anyway, why do you care?  Are you hoping the answer is "no" just so you can feel superior and gloat some more?
> 
> Well, once again (as with the last time you said it didn't have some feature or other) the answer is, yes they have.


Carl, you are getting extremely irritating knocking everyone who doesn't think the sun shines out of VM's arse, like you seem to do. Its not compulsory for you to answer on every thread you know!


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Except that I have never _actually_ done that. If you think I have, then please provide proof by posting a link to any such message. I have issue this request to two others previously and have not heard back from them since. I wonder why not? 

I _am_ however, getting irratated by people who _can't get it_ moaning about the fact, and about how Tivo are screwing them over, about how it's not as good as the S1 anyway for whatever reasons, or it's not as good as whatever they have that's not Tivo.


----------



## VirginMediaPhil (Nov 27, 2009)

Just stop posting for a while Carl. You're making everyone really angry on here.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Right. Yeah. 'Cos posts telling completely lies about me, such as kmusgrave's are entirely fair . 

No, VM aren't perfect. The Tivo isn't (currently) perfect. However, I have never stated that they are


----------



## VirginMediaPhil (Nov 27, 2009)

They may well be, but just take a rest from posting. You're not making anymore friends on here with the posts you are making, even if they are true.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

If people can't handle the truth, how is that my fault?

I've managed pretty well on here for the last eight years. Funny how it's only the occasional posters who are only just coming out of the wood-work now there's something to argue about that seem to be having problems with certain people not agreeing with them that Tivo and VM are the devil incarnate for treating them like they have; as if Tivo/VM have something against them personally; which of course they don't.


----------



## VirginMediaPhil (Nov 27, 2009)

I was only suggesting you take a break, don't take it personally!


----------



## °Keir° (Feb 25, 2011)

Not sure I'm following the question correctly here, but on the top left of the info pane when watching a program you can set it to record, or "Get a series link"


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

TCM2007 said:


> On an S1, when you go into the information screen for a recording, you can't modify the season pass which made it, view other showing in the same series or set up an SP if it was a one-off recording or suggestion.


Yep it's fixed on the new TiVo - everything is interlinked well.

That missing feature annoyed me enough to write a hack to do it from the remote on the Thomson Tivo: recordpast


----------

